# Robbert's Lawn



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello everyone,
My name is Robbert and live in the Netherlands. After watching a lot of videos on YouTube about lawn care I've decided that I also want a beautiful lawn. After neglecting my lawn for a few years it looked terrible. I have a lawn of 350sf with PRG





I have taken al the advise that I found on internet and uses it.

First I aerated the lawn and brushed in some sand, seeds and fertiliser.



When the seeds germinate I found a few patches of poa what I didn't like. I sprayed the poa with roundup. After a week I dug it out, filled in in and seeded it. While is was digging I found some grubs. So I also did a grub treatment.



In the same week I sprayed the clover and the dandelion.

After 3 months, different kids of fertiliser and tons of seeds my lawn looks like this





So what do you think of it?
Thank @wardconnor for your video's. they helped a lot!

Sorry if my sentence structure is not good!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Very nicely done! Congrats! What kind of grass did you seed with.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice work there. Nice small little patch of heaven.


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Very nicely done! Congrats! What kind of grass did you seed with.


Barenbrug. Its a dutch company that als delivers seeds for world championships foodball. Is a blend with English ryegrass and something that's called rpr. It helps the grass to fill patches quicker than normal grasses and it germinates very quickly (3 to 4 days)


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

You work with RPR as well! Nice! Reno looks good! But you where lucky to get a lot of rain lately!


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

Hieronymus said:


> You work with RPR as well! Nice! Reno looks good! But you where lucky to get a lot of rain lately!


Last few weeks we didn't had a lot of rain here. North Limburg was very dry. Farmers are not allowed to irrigate their land. South Limburg what's very wet. I irrigate the patches 2/3 times a day and the rest of the lawn I measure the moist in the soil and water it if needed. That's approximately every 5/6 days.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Robberthoffman said:


> Hieronymus said:
> 
> 
> > You work with RPR as well! Nice! Reno looks good! But you where lucky to get a lot of rain lately!
> ...


I actually thought the hole region was wet. I have some friends in Reuver, they almost floated to Venlo the past few months. Here it's very dry. I try to irrigate every 2 weeks so the poa will die of drought.


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

I killed my poa bij using round up. Waiting for a week. Dig it up, put new soil in the hole and re seeded it. 3 weeks later you can't see where it was. I had patches and it wasn't scattered around. For al the other weeds I use Bayer net ultra. Just spray the intire lawn and a few weeks later is al gone. I'm kils everything except poa and normal gras


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

For the seeds I use Luxan Primstar. Basically the same ingredients. I totally understand you did it with round up. But I got a lot of patches en 350m2 so that will be a lot of work. But in August I will overseed the hole lawn again with about 15kg of RPR. Hope that will do the job.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Seeds = weeds......


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> Nice work there. Nice small little patch of heaven.


Thanks @wardconnor it's not a huge lawn but it's my pride. When someone comes by and asked me if it's Astro turf. you know you are doing something good. Congratulations by your 10k subscriber. I really love your channel on YouTube. Keep up the good work! Maybe you should try round up and barenbrug seeds for you pao patches!


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Just curious. Did you put the seeds under the soil as well or just on top of it? The picture you send in my journal suggests only on top.


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

Hieronymus said:


> Just curious. Did you put the seeds under the soil as well or just on top of it? The picture you send in my journal suggests only on top.


Both. I put the seeds on the patch. Put some soil over it +/- 2 mm. and than put some seeds over the soil. The seeds on top was not I good idea. After watering they all landed on the sidewalk and now I have a beautiful lawn in the cracks


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

After putting down triferto N23 and watering the lawn for 4 hours 2 days ago I mowed today and it looks beautiful!


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Any special reason to put down only nitrogen?


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hieronymus said:


> Any special reason to but down only nitrogen?


Wow, it looks great!


----------



## Robberthoffman (Jun 3, 2018)

Hieronymus said:


> Any special reason to put down only nitrogen?


I do it to prepare for the levelling job.
When I put the nitrogen down the gras will grow quickly and recover faster from the levelling. I've put down 4 bags of DCM vivimus with a total of 240 litre of soil on my 30 m2 on July 6th and it looked like this. (Also reseeded)



The new seeds germinated in just 4 days with a temperature of 30 degrees celcius and watering every day the lawn looks today: 10 days after levelling great.







So I push growth to quickly recover from levelling and reseeding.


----------



## Hieronymus (May 22, 2018)

Next time you can try Vivifos. That's a root stimulator. It will help with the recovery. The high doses of nitrogen can really stress out the grass since it's push to grow fast in extreme warmth and drought.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Looks great Robbert. &#128074;&#127995;


----------

